

Groupon unsubscription confirmation page: Punish Derrick - matt1
http://www.groupon.com/unsubscribe

======
jgrahamc
That's great but one of the evil things about GroupOn is that when you join
you are signed up for a whole bunch of different email lists and the link in
each email allows you to unsubscribe from just that list, not completely from
GroupOn.

I made the mistake of once trying out GroupOn and I continue to receive mail
to this day.

